# Cardinal sins...



## caravanman (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a few observations on my 1st ride on the Cardinal.

I guess I mostly ride train routes from end to end, so boarding after the start in Washington, I was allocated a specific aisle seat by the attendant. Quite a small number of passengers boarding here, and now that I am a senior, I can head to the front of the line. 

The window seat passenger looked a bit annoyed by my arrival, although I shook hands and said hello. Several hours later he thawed out and we had some interesting and wide ranging conversations.

The cafe car attendant was rather off hand, and I was not impressed by the lack of announcements about dining options. It may be that the p.a. in my car was out of order, but I had thought ahead anyway, and enjoyed some salad and fresh foods bought from a store in advance.

There were the usual threats in reaction to someone smoking, possibly a non english speaker, but no one got thrown off.

I hestiate to mention the restrooms, not dirty but very smelly... looked as if the flush was just water, no chemical cleaning agent to reduce the stink.

It is hard to find a balance in matters of security, but I felt the repeated video loops of security warnings at the station were rather intimidating, and could make folk feel worried more than secure.

I found the outside scenery was not as interesting as I had imagined, although there were some nice wooded vistas.

Highlight was meeting member City of Miami en route, we had an interesting chat.

A few pics from my Washington stay:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152685247659120.1073741833.682004119&type=1&l=954d212e86

Currently staying in Chicago, been here several times to start my train rides in the past, I love the place!

The Zephyr to Reno on Friday is my next train ride.

Please click this link to read the next thrilling instalment! :http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/61327-chicago-to-reno-zephyr-was-a-breezemostly/?p=554314

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 3, 2014)

caravanman said:


> Just a few observations on my 1st ride on the Cardinal.
> 
> I guess I mostly ride train routes from end to end, so boarding after the start in Washington, I was allocated a specific aisle seat by the attendant. Quite a small number of passengers boarding here, and now that I am a senior, I can head to the front of the line.
> 
> ...


We have always thought the Cardinal rides were better when the leaves are off the trees.. You can see the river much better and views are not blocked as much. Hoping for better things for the Cardinal when the new sleepers and dining cars are added down the road.. we hope.  Have a great time in Chicago, its one of our favorite cities, too.


----------



## greatcats (Sep 4, 2014)

I will be watching your progress! It is beautiful here in Flagstaff.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like the entire West is enjoying sunshiney days and cool nights, so you should have a great trip!

I am really looking forward to riding the Cardinal in Nov 2015. Leaves should be off the trees (thnaks for that, Railroad Bill!) and I will be doing it eastbound, hoping to see the New River Gorge.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 4, 2014)

Loved the photos, thanks! Nice to know what you look like!


----------



## caravanman (Sep 4, 2014)

The weather has been very kind to me so far, sunshine in both Washington and Chicago.

Flagstaff is on the distant horizon, I will let you know once I know!

Just met an English guy at the hostel here, been travelling the world for the last 14 months !

I was pretty impressed by that.

Next post from Reno, probably...

Ed.


----------

